# Gaggia slight leak and channeling (new gasket seal)



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm noticing some consistent issues with channeling and a slight leak around the portafilter when extracting.

I've installed a new blue cafelat seal just a few weeks ago so it really shouldn't be that. My technique will probably be playing a part in the channeling, however the location of the channeling is in exactly the same place everytime and is also where the water seems to escape.

I've made a video of the extraction and slowed the footage down (Slow mo at the end), the leak is on the left side of the portafilter.

Password - coffee






I've also attached 2 photos (separate shots) of the channeling location, 2nd photo is the better example but it's in the same location everytime


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the tamper a tight fit ? Are you tilting the tamper to the right as you lift it out ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

what's the basket size and how many grams? - looks quite full - as though its pushed against the shower screen when the portafilter is locked in place? try removing it again before running any water through it to see if any marks on it.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Dosing 17g in an 18g VST. I'll make another video this weekend to show my process


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I would be looking at the group seal , dropping the dispersion plate and making sure everything is nice and clean


----------

